# Painting Rust Help!!



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

I am going to be painting my Nurgle WoC and after modelling battle damage to their armor, I realised I want the edges of the damage at least to look rusty.


Only problem- I dont know how :headbutt: So if any of you could share your wisdom it would be much appreciated, or if there is a tutorial or article somone could point me to


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Alright, there are a number of different ways to make armor look rusty.

1- if you want that rust look that you get from having left something underwater for a year, and then drug it out into combat, the best way to do this is to start off with the rust color. Use a reddish brown (P3 Bloodstone is perfect). You can shade it and highlight it a little as normal (a light brown ink wash might be all you need). But after you're finished with the color, take a bright silver and hard-line the edges. This is to show that some of the rust has chipped off, and there's a little bit of metal showing through.

2- if you want an older weapon look, I'd start out with tin bits, and highlight up to boltgun metal. After that, thin down your reddish brown so that it becomes a wash (again, I'd use P3 Bloodstone). You can apply this over the area several times, and even let it pool in places to get a more realistic rust pattern.

3- A little more tricky, to apply rust to larger areas or metal, make the same wash as in 2. This time, apply it in droplets to the area, and let them sit for a little. Clean them off before they dry completely, and you should get some uneven rings of rust.

4- A good way to pull a mini together with rust is to have streaks of it running down some of the paint. Just use the wash from type 2 and 3, and apply it in a line down from where you think the rust would be starting.


----------



## Deggers (Aug 17, 2010)

the method i use to make armour / items look rusty is..
1. Basecoat of boltgun metal
2. Wash with devlan mud
3. Drybrush with bestial brown
4. Drybrush with blazing orange

Hope this helps..


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

The way I painted rust for my nurgle stuff was 

Base with I think it was red gore
drybrush terracotta
drybrush boltgun

I'm not quite sure, but that's what I think it was.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a rust tutorial *here*.

hth


----------



## Gresil (Sep 16, 2010)

Every Nurgle collector needs a rust recipe! Mine is quite basic and doesn't take that long...

1. Paint the whole area Scorched Brown.
2. Splotch on Blazing Orange, but don't have the brush too loaded with it (unless you want a very bright rust). Leave bits of Scorched Brown showing (splotch, do NOT drybrush - it actually helps to use an old brush with splayed bristles).
3. (optional) if you think it's worth it, give it a layer of Devlan Mud wash.
4. Splotch Boltgun Metal, particularly on edges, leaving plenty of the previous layers showing.

It looks something like this:










You can also add additional colours such as green within the boltgun areas:










You could also experiment with Vermin Brown alongside or instead of the Blazing Orange, if you want a more brownish rust.


----------

